# SPIDERWEB LIQUOR BOTTLES



## madman

I BELIEVE THESE TO BE FROM THE LATE 30S? WHAT COMPANY USED THIS BOTTLE??? THEY DONT HAVE THE FEDERAL LAW STATMENT EMBOSSED, WAS IT WINE? PRETTY COOL FOR SCREWTOPS


----------



## madman

THIN BOTTLES


----------



## madman

BASE


----------



## epackage

I'm going Whiskey all out Madman....Jim


----------



## madman

THANKS JIM! ALWAYS WONDERED,  HEY JIM IVE NOTICED THAT THE BOTTLE PIX YOU POSTED HAS A LARGER MOUTH TO ACCEPT THE SHOT CUP, SIMILAR TO A FOUR ROSES BOTTLE, AND THE ONES I PICTURED HAVE A SMALL METAL CAP CLOUSURE. INTERESTING


----------



## epackage

I see that too, not sure but this bottle may be a bit older and came with the attached "shot glass"....


----------



## madman

THE BOTTLES IVE PICTURED ARE NO LATER THAN 35 SO THE SHOT CUP BOTTLES ARE A TAD EARLIER? INTERESTING SUBJECT ILL HAVE TO DO SOME RESEARCH THANKS!


----------



## morbious_fod

Ya might want to email Charlie about this one Mike. I'd bet even money that Whiskeyman would be able to tell all you wanted to know about those.


----------



## LC

Here is a half pint spider web design that my Grand-father gave me years ago Mike . Its a federal law bottle , not quite as nice of the two you are showing . He said that my great Grand-father would always carry it with him where ever he went . In the full capacity of course !


----------



## cowseatmaize

A lot of companies used the design in some form. I thought there was a site about collecting them but I can't find it.
 http://www.bottlebooks.com/bottlesforsale/morebottles/old_crow.htm


----------



## VTdigger

I've always wondered what these where whole, I to often find them at the dump broken to bits.


----------



## towhead

An old post about them:  -Julie

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-47324/mpage-1/tm.htm


----------

